# boston butt cook time



## goat4444

I just bought a 9.52 pound boston butt and im gona smoke it on an electric smoker,with no adjustable temp.I have a meat thermomater,my quistions is any guess on the time,I think the smoker stays about 225-240 any estamates will help.


----------



## pineywoods

A general rule is to figure about 1.5 hours per pound.


----------



## wutang

1.5 hours per pound is a good rough guideline. It may go faster, or it may take longer. But make sure you use that thermo and cook it to the proper temp, regardless of time.  But if you follow that guideline you will have a rough idea of when dinner will be ready.


----------



## grillin_all_day

What piney and wutang said.  Don't be afraid to start early because it can take longer then expected.  If it gets done early though, you can always foil it, wrap it into a couple of towels and throw it into a cooler to hold it for up to 6 hours if need be.  This is good practice anyway.  Make sure to let it rest for *at least* 30 minutes to let the juices re-distribute.


----------



## chisoxjim

I plan on 2 hours per pound just to be on the safe side as far as getting it ready for a meal.  Worst case it gones done sooner, and I wrap it up in foil, and toss it in a cooler for a little longer.  I plan time wise to put the finished butts in the cooler for a minimum of 2 hours before pulling.  

good luck.


----------



## pineywoods

Thats good advice I feel if its for a meal that day you need to add in some extra time and it can rest in the cooler longer if needed. Its much easier for it to finish sooner and rest in the cooler than explain to hungry people waiting for it that the temperature hasn't been reached yet then it has to rest at least an hour. Those nice people tend to become nasty and say bad things when that happens


----------



## olewarthog

Ditto what everyone had said. I even add a hour to 2 to the 2 hr/lb extimate whenever I can. That way I know I have time for the meat to rest in a cooler plus time to properly prep & pull the meat.


----------



## grillin_all_day

And it saves you the embarassment of looking like an idiot


----------



## pineywoods

Evidently you've not seen me I always look like an idiot but if the food is done on time they usually don't call me one


----------



## pit 4 brains

My rule of thumb is 1.5 12oz. beers per lb. This can vary based on the weather, the wifes ability to nag about you standing by the smoker all day and your experience level with smoking with beer in hand... Good luck and let's see some pics...


----------



## carpetride

That cooler rest thingy is big deal in my opinion!


----------



## mballi3011

You should always try to allow yourself plenty of time for you can always leave it in the cooler for longer then an hour. But if your guest don't understand then I guess they should have gone somewhere else then. There's always sometihng to go wrong but your gest should understand heck sent them for more drink. Cause after all the food will taste really good once it come off or out of the smoker. And to me good tasting food cann't be rushed.


----------



## grillin_all_day

Agreed.  You can't rush perfection!


----------



## rdknb

Last 2 butts I smoked and the only 2 I have ever smoked, took 2 different paths on cook time.  First one was 6 lbs and took 9 hrs, Second one was 4 lbs and took 8 1/2 hours, it had a big stall.  They both tasted great.  So my lesson learned was cook early and if done to soon foil and towel in cooler


----------



## bigorangesmoker

On my Brinkman Gourmet Electric, it takes an average of 2 hours per pound, while on my GOSM propane, it takes an average of 1-1/2 hours per pound.


----------



## codymcgee

about the same for my brinkman electric. My last butt was about 8lbs and it took over 12 hours


----------



## donnylove

If you need to speed up the process, maybe you can try insulating your smoker to get a higher cooking temperature.  I know that some here have used water heater insulation blankets, etc. to wrap around in cold or windy weather.  Any more, I smoke my butts at 260-275, because it reduces the cooking time and I haven't seen where there is any disadvantage.  It does force you to drink your 1.5 beers/lb a little faster though!


----------



## pignit

It all depends on your smokin temps. I smoke em at 250 and I figure 12 hours whether I have a 6 pounder or 3 - 8 pounders in the smoker. If they aren't done in 12 hours I pull them and put them in the oven at 300 until they hit 200. If they get done sooner I put them in the cooler until I'm ready to pull them.... as long as 4 to 6 hours. Never had a bad one yet.


----------



## buffalosmoke

Now that's good advice right there!


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j.

For me , I just did my 2nd pulled pork this past weekend...(turned  out great) The 1st one was 2-yrs ago for the Giants SB......

  I used the Digital thermometer,, this is a must,, I had a butt that was approx. 5.5 lbs, it took a little over 9.5 hrs.  Temps stayed beteewn 225-250...The DT is the key to a succesfull butt ...Just follow the rules that apply !!

1)- apply rub & inject if like 
2)-have smoker @ necessary temps & keep smoke to 140-150
(do not crank heat)..!! also keep spritzing every half hr.
3)- foil @ 165
4)- keep in smoker or oven till butt hits 205..
5)-wrap with towels & put in cooler, untill u are ready to pull !!
.....I put my butt in a foil pan ,add some of the mop juice ,, WOW,, It helps with keeping moist & you have a great flavorfull finishing  sauce to put on later !!


----------



## chisoxjim

A constant internal temp reading isnt necessary for large cuts of meat like this. Leave it alone until well into the smoke(8-9 hour mark), with experience one can tell by how the meat feels/looks & know about where it is at(& just need to confirm it with a therm if need be). 

Spritzing every 1/2 hour wont let a bark develop(plus opening the smoker every 30 minutes isnt a good idea imho(if your lookin' you aint cookin') it is just washing the rub off. 

I dont spritz, and occasionaly mop once a butt is on for 8-9 hours, I also re-apply rub during the smoke to add to the bark.


----------



## olewarthog

I agree with chisoxjim. I never spritz butts. There is enough internal fat in a butt that it doesn't need  to be mopped or spritzed. Besides that liquid isn't going to penetrate very far.  I had must rather have nice crispy bark mixed in with the moist, tender internal pork. Once I put a butt on, I do not open the cooking chamber until around the 4 hour mark just to check & be sure the internal temp has come up enough. Since I hardly ever do a butt smaller that 7-8#, I try not to open it again for at least 3 more hours. This is when I typically insert a probe to monitor the internal temps.


----------



## pineywoods

I hope the smoker temps you listed was a typo and that you meant 240-250


----------



## pineywoods

I sometimes spritz and sometimes don't my family actually doesn't like the crispy bark in the pulled pork. There are also those here that would argue that the alcohol in many spritz/mop mixtures actually helps to create bark personally I don't know about that one. 
As for the probe at 3 hours I suggest that for newer people so if they are having temp problems it allows some time to rethink strategy if they probe it at 8 or 9 hours to find low temps its usually to late to change strategy and salvage the meat


----------



## chisoxjim

I dont argue about bbq,  and I agree a little alcohol in the mop does help with the bark  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






however opening a smoker and spritzing every 30 minutes is just overkill  & extending ones cook imho.

I mop late in the smoke if at all, then re-apply rub that may get washed off,  plus some of my rub is in the mop mix.  

either way,  whatever works for each persons tastes, and who they are cooking for is all good.


----------



## pineywoods

I don't spritz at 30 minutes either that would seem like lots of door opening and loosing heat to me personally. If spritzing I do it about every 1-1.5 hours after the first couple hours but as you said to each their own


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j.

I`m sorry piney , let me clarifie,, What i was trying to say is keep the smoke going till meat hits 140-150, I stoped adding wood @ 135, & let the wood smoke itself out !!


----------

